# Kingsmill Championship Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After a one week break, the LPGA tour resumes its schedule with the playing of the Kingsmill Championship. This is tournament number 19 of 27 on this year's schedule. This tournament was last played in 2009.

Predicting a top 12 out of this field with so many missing players will be difficult, but here are my picks.
1- Stacy Lewis
2- Ai Miyazato
3- Cristie Kerr
4- Jiyai Shin
5- Azahara Munoz
6- Sydnee Michaels
7- Mika Miyazato
8- Angela Stanford
9- Hee Kyung Seo
10-Brittany Lincicome
11-Paula Creamer
12-Sandra Gal

For more info on this tournament, including the full field, missing players, and a preview of this week's phase one of qualifying school:
Mostly Harmless: Kingsmill Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the rain shortened first round: 

1 Jiyai Shin -9 F 
2 Dewi Claire Schreefel -7 thru 16 
3 Maria Hjorth -6 F 
3 Beatriz Recari -6 F 
3 Azahara Munoz -6 F 
3 Paula Creamer -6 F 
7 Mika Miyazato -5 F 
7 Jennifer Johnson -5 F 
7 Christina Kim -5 F 
7 Jennifer Song -5 F


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leadibg scores after round 2.

1 Jiyai Shin -12 
2 Danielle Kang -11 
3 Dewi Claire Schreefel -10 
3 Paula Creamer -10 
5 Lexi Thompson -9 
5 Azahara Munoz -9 
7 Stacy Lewis -8 
7 Maria Hjorth -8 
9 Candie Kung -7 
9 Jodi Ewart -7 
9 Chella Choi -7 
9 Ai Miyazato -7 
9 Jennifer Johnson -7 
9 Jennifer Song -7


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round three:

1 Paula Creamer -16 
2 Jiyai Shin -14 
3 Dewi Claire Schreefel -12 
3 Danielle Kang -12 
5 Ai Miyazato -11 
5 Stacy Lewis -11 
5 Azahara Munoz -11 
8 Catriona Matthew -10 
8 Hee Young Park -10 
10 Gerina Piller -9 
10 Jennifer Song -9 
10 Chella Choi -9


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Results after Round four: 

After regulation 72 holes Paula Creamer and Jiyai Shin were tied at -16. They played 8 playoff holes and it was was still even. Darkness set in and the playoff will resume tomorrow at 9:00AM EST. The Golf Channel will televise


----------

